# If you had to change religions, which one would you choose?



## Cosmos (Sep 28, 2015)

Also, this applies to atheists. If you _had_ to pick one religion (or religious sect) to follow, which would you choose?

I'm currently a Catholic and pretty happy with the arrangement. But if I had to pick another faith outside of Christianity as a whole, I think I'd be a Baha'i. They're really cool; their entire theology stresses the unity of all mankind and they believe that all religions lead to God. Their core beliefs are

The aforementioned unity of humanity
That all humans have been created equal

That all religions lead to God
That diversity of religion, culture, and race are worthy of acceptance and appreciation
That doctrines of racism, nationalism, caste, social class, and gender-based hierarchy are artificial impediments to unity
That the unification of humanity is the issue of utmost importance
So yeah, I really wouldn't mind being one of them. I kind of am already.

What religion would you guys be okay with?


----------



## c-no (Sep 28, 2015)

If I were to change my religion, I feel I might just go agnostic if simply because I know I'm not the most spiritual person. Otherwise, Judaism or Buddhism. The former preceded Christianity and the latter, I find interesting since while Buddhist teachings are different from the Judeo-Christian teachings, I couldn't help but note some similarities between Siddartha and Jesus. 

With Judaism, one may as well say the reason I would change is due to still believing in the same deity without Jesus being attached to it.

As for Buddhism, beyond similarities, I like how part of Buddhism is noting a path that many should try to walk that is the middle path which to sum up in a few words is avoiding extremes (This South Park clip should sum it up) along with the 8 fold path.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 28, 2015)

At my Bat Mitzvah, I made a vow never to change religions, but hypothetically I could see myself as part of the Episcopal Church.


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't have a religion, but if I were to choose one, I'd probably be a Deist.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Sep 28, 2015)

I would go Catholic so that I could have a more ritualistic religion (correct me if I am wrong about the presence of ritual in Catholicism)


----------



## Null (Sep 29, 2015)

Catholic. I enjoy their mythology and art.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 29, 2015)

Catholic or maybe Uniting Church.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Sep 29, 2015)

Islam because I love a good scrap.


----------



## Cosmos (Sep 29, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> I would go Catholic so that I could have a more ritualistic religion (correct me if I am wrong about the presence of ritual in Catholicism)



No, you're right! Rituals are very important to us.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Sep 29, 2015)

Zoroastrianism because I have to be an insufferable hipster ("Yeah, I'm a Zoroastrian. You probably don't know anything about it. We were monotheists before it was cool").

Serious answer: probably Buddhism because it's pretty chill and from what I know about it, it's hard to justify shitting on others according to most Buddhist sects (though that apparently doesn't stop the Burmese from fucking up the local Muslims, IIRC). Also, if you fuck everything up, well, you'll get another chance.


----------



## Dalish (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm pretty well and good A Jew (TM), but with that being said--

If I had to choose a different religion, it'd be Buddhism. I like the emphasis on the self and one's place in the universe, as well as it being a very introspective faith. (Weirdly enough, there's an epidemic of Jews who convert to Buddhism or call themselves Buddhist Jews).


----------



## Techpriest (Sep 29, 2015)

As a (lapsed) Roman Catholic... 

Sikh. Pretty much the most chill religion out there and I like turbans so win win.


----------



## DoshesToDoshes (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't believe in any particular religion, if only because of the lack of decisive evidence, so Pastafarianism. Until something is proven right, I shall decide that I am to be wrong.


----------



## Abethedemon (Sep 29, 2015)

I'd probably go from wacky Discordianism/Subgenius/Stan Worship to Thelema/Crowleyan occultism. I'm very much attracted to his philosophy and the approach of dramatic ritual as it relates to hopping between dimensions and Qabbala.
If it was a more serious religion, I would go with Hinduism or Norse Paganism, preferably a more occult side of that.


----------



## chimpburgers (Sep 29, 2015)

I'd probably choose something like Taoism if I were to ever change to another religion. I recall learning about it a few years ago and finding those beliefs to be interesting. I don't have a religion at all.


----------



## Vitriol (Sep 29, 2015)

gotta be the aztec religion- I'd open a temple on an alp in Switzerland and offer the service as a kind of new age euthanasia (the suckers wouldn't find out about the traditional lack of anaesthesia til faaarr too late). I'd make a killing (figuratively and literally) and do my civic duty in helping power the sun.

the really sad thing is while i'm being obviously facetious I'd probably get a few insufferable hipsters signing up.


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm good being a atheist and now the question has been posted I am not sure there is a religion I could convert to.


----------



## Bogs (Sep 29, 2015)

I'd actually have to get good at Judaism before changing. Either that or Quakerism, but their services are the most boring thing I've ever been to. I should also look more into Eastern religions, but I don't have any interest in them.

Strange to see a lot of things said for Catholicism; in this country, it's the driving force behind Atheism.


----------



## Watcher (Sep 29, 2015)

I respect Buddhism the most


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Sep 29, 2015)

I finished reading _Siddartha_ by Herman Hesse a few days ago and became interested in Indian religions.

Nobody would take me seriously if I went from Atheist to Hinduist though.



Bogs said:


> Strange to see a lot of things said for Catholicism; in this country, it's the driving force behind Atheism.


Pope Francis has done a lot of good PR for the Church in these past few years, and I personally see Catholicism much more bearable than most evangelical groups.


----------



## Cosmos (Sep 29, 2015)

Bogs said:


> Strange to see a lot of things said for Catholicism; in this country, it's the driving force behind Atheism.



Really? That's interesting... I see a lot more hatred leveled at fundamentalist/evangelist Protestant groups, especially since Protestants are the majority in the United States.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 29, 2015)

Pure Land Buddhism?


----------



## Bogs (Sep 30, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> Really? That's interesting... I see a lot more hatred leveled at fundamentalist/evangelist Protestant groups, especially since Protestants are the majority in the United States.


This country being Ireland, which is overwhelmingly Catholic


----------



## Abethedemon (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm also very interested in Buddhism, honestly. I like how it assumes that humans are basically good and that everyone, eventually, will attain enlightenment.


----------



## Zeorus (Sep 30, 2015)

I'd probably go for Eastern Orthodoxy or Catholicism.  Possibly Zoroastrianism.


----------



## Tailypo (Sep 30, 2015)

I've already changed religions before (from Christianity to paganism), but if I had to do it again, I'd definitely go for Buddhism. I like its teachings and I've done some Buddhist practices in the past.


----------



## Van Darkholme (Sep 30, 2015)

While Baha'i sounds nice and all
I'd have problems with

Bahá'ís are forbidden to drink alcohol or to take drugs, unless prescribed by doctors.
Sexual intercourse is only permitted between a husband and wife, and thus premarital, extramarital, and homosexual intercourse are forbidden
because those are things I sometimes enjoy.

I wouldn't really know as I find religion as a concept to be ridiculous in most cases and I'm quite comtempt with being an atheist Maybe buddhism but I really don't know too much about it.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Sep 30, 2015)

I would go mormon because they have a really nice community and the only bad thing is that the church of jesus christ of latter day saints banned polygamy  in the 1800s


----------



## Bertram (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm firmly atheist, but if I were to convert, I'd probably opt for Catholicism. The history and culture attached to Catholicism are something I find rather interesting, as is the organization of the church and the somewhat ritualistic nature of the religion. If we're considering teachings that blur the lines between philosophy and religion (such as, say, Taoism) things might be different.


----------



## Jacquetta (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm very solidly atheist but if that ever changed you would probably see me converting to either Irish paganism or Russian Orthodoxy. 

Orthodox services are fucking beautiful, and I've been trying to read up on Irish reconstructionism for a character for a thing I'm writing and it's... not going well for a whole bunch of reasons but what I have learned really appeals to me. 

(Roman Catholic would've been on the list up till very recently but I had a family wedding in a Catholic church not too long ago and because of where my immediate family was sat, there was a statue of Jesus holding his own disembodied glowing heart staring at me the entire ceremony . It seriously weirded me out.)


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 1, 2015)

If I had to choose a religion to replace my current one (Agnosticism), I would choose Buddhism. I agree with their philosophy and enjoy their cultural aesthetics the most. Also, Pope Francis is pretty rad and does make Catholicism look more tempting, as long as that Catholicism in question the type that Pope Francis follows.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Oct 2, 2015)

Catholicism, probably. I grew up Catholic and I kinda miss the sense of community (donuts in the church basement after mass, talking with people, etc). I also kinda like the sense of continuity as in, language aside, this is the way that people worshipped 1500 years ago. I also like some of the core concepts in that good deeds and being a good person is more important than the rituals. I spent a number of my teenage years in a Protestant church and it seemed like the latter was focused on the individual (personal savior, personal deeds) while the former had a greater appreciation for community. Probably my own perceptions coloring the things, but that's how I've always seen the two.


----------



## Hat (Oct 2, 2015)

Probably another Protestant sect, though I suppose that's a pretty boring answer, isn't it?

Outside of that, whilst I don't really buy into the theology, the Latter Day Saints are definitely a group that I find interesting, due to the history behind the movement. If I was to join a non-Christian religion just to be a part of a religion, I'd probably go with them.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Oct 2, 2015)

sugoi-chan said:


> I also kinda like the sense of continuity as in, language aside, this is the way that people worshipped 1500 years ago



The Catholic mass was substantially altered in 1962, only the most recent of many revisions.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Oct 2, 2015)

Dudeofteenage said:


> The Catholic mass was substantially altered in 1962, only the most recent of many revisions.



Yeah, I went and looked into it after I had posted that. Ah well.

Damn you and your false info Mrs. Smith (seventh year CCD teacher.)


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Oct 2, 2015)

sugoi-chan said:


> Yeah, I went and looked into it after I had posted that. Ah well.
> 
> Damn you and your false info Mrs. Smith (seventh year CCD teacher.)



Well, pretty much every Christian creed claims that their ritual is either the uncorrupted preservation or the divinely inspired restoration of the rites of the early Church. Even the Mormons! The Catholics just have better PR than most (although the Orthodox also have form in this area)


----------



## Abethedemon (Oct 2, 2015)

I am honestly surprised at all of these transcatholics here. Most people I know who grew up with catholicism abandoned the faith.


----------



## Zeorus (Oct 2, 2015)

Hat said:


> Outside of that, whilst I don't really buy into the theology, the Latter Day Saints are definitely a group that I find interesting, due to the history behind the movement. If I was to join a non-Christian religion just to be a part of a religion, I'd probably go with them.


 We are Christian—that classification may depend a bit upon your definition of Christianity, though.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Oct 2, 2015)

Abethedemon said:


> I am honestly surprised at all of these transcatholics here. Most people I know who grew up with catholicism abandoned the faith.



Catholicism has a tendency to drag people back in.


----------



## Bogs (Oct 2, 2015)

Dudeofteenage said:


> Catholicism has a tendency to drag people back in.


It's the guilt


----------



## Magpie (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm a sort of agnostic whatever right now and always have been save for a couple months in my tween years where my parents tried to get me into some ~*~cool church~*~ where I got reluctantly confirmed as Lutheran because I was made to. Parents wanted to make good ol' grandma happy so she got her way. After that I had some edgy atheist phase at 13 or whatever but quickly got out of that.

At any rate I suppose that is sort of changing because I am finding myself interested in some forms of neopaganism, mostly around the feature of animism.  Not sure if it's anything more than a passing curiosity, but there isn't any harm in checking that out. I'm certainly more of a spiritual person, just not in the Christian monotheistic way that I was raised in.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 2, 2015)

Dudeofteenage said:


> The Catholic mass was substantially altered in 1962, only the most recent of many revisions.



It's still possible to find the Tridentine Mass here and there, usually on special occasions, although it is generally associated with Traditionalist Catholics.


----------



## SJWs are cool (Oct 2, 2015)

buddhism since i meditate and ish anyway

from spiritual atheist to slight buddhist doesn't seem much of a change


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Oct 5, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> It's still possible to find the Tridentine Mass here and there, usually on special occasions, although it is generally associated with Traditionalist Catholics.



I guess it's possible that the Tridentine Mass is the one the Sunday School teacher was talking about that, but even then it's only a relatively spritely 450 years old.


----------



## Bugaboo (Oct 6, 2015)

Hinduism seems pretty bitchin' I'd worship Ganesha


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Oct 8, 2015)

This is kinda awkward for me, because I hover somewhere between a Catholic and a Agnostic.  I don't really attend church all that much anymore nor do I pray on a regular basis, but I acknowledge the idea of some supernatural deity and I often attribute it to the God of Catholicism, and despite my grievances with it I often do think that a lot of the moral principles of the Bible are pretty good in theory.  I recently went to Rome with my family last summer and there's this... well, ethereal feeling with the Vatican.  It's probably the closest I would say I've felt with being "in the presence of God."

I suppose if I was questioned, I'd identify as Agnostic, and I'd happily return back to Catholicism given the purposes of this topic.  Most of my issues stem not from the theology, but rather disagreements regarding morality and the crazy Fundies that most people hate anyway.  Religion often leads to a very great and welcoming community regardless of your thoughts on hypothetical deities.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 8, 2015)

Sanae Kochiya said:


> Fundies


JTC did several tracts on Catholicism, including this one:
Are Roman Catholics Christians?

Anyway, I guess I'm in a similar boat as you, as I currently lean towards agnosticism from my current spirituality, which can be described as Christian (the religion, not CWC) even though I'm not Catholic.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 12, 2015)

If I had to change religions, it would be to Islam. Why?

Because the only realistic reason that I'd _have _to change religions is if someone put a sword to my throat and said they'd kill me if I didn't convert to their religion. I can't think of any religious group today that would do that except Muslims. Islam is the only religion that I could realistically _have to _change to.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Oct 12, 2015)

Jon-Kacho said:


> If I had to change religions, it would be to Islam. Why?
> 
> Because the only realistic reason that I'd _have _to change religions is if someone put a sword to my throat and said they'd kill me if I didn't convert to their religion. I can't think of any religious group today that would do that except Muslims. Islam is the only religion that I could realistically _have to _change to.


http://jdstone.org/cr/files/converttochristianityordie.html


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 12, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> http://jdstone.org/cr/files/converttochristianityordie.html


Note that I said today. If I lived hundreds of years ago I would have said Christianity. But I live in the 21st century and the only people _today _who would force me to change religions is Islam.


----------



## TowinKarz (Oct 13, 2015)

Not religious, never have been, raised in a family where it wasn't even discussed, not taboo, just not relevant to the family dynamic.   Mom had a falling-out with Catholicism when a priest told her my being a sickly infant was because she'd married a divorcee, not because she had a condition that made it physically impossible to carry a baby to full term, and Dad was from a very weakly religious family and gave up worship for lack of proof it did anything when he became involved in the sciences as a career.   I don't know if that makes me agnostic, atheist, or what, but, I'm not likely to pick up any religion as I don't feel a need to worship anything.  The only religion I'd "convert" to is, like above, one that I was told to do so "or else" at the point of a gun.


----------



## NeverHappened (Oct 17, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> I would go mormon because they have a really nice community and the only bad thing is that the church of jesus christ of latter day saints banned polygamy  in the 1800s



Probably this is the best choice for me. I could use the structure.


----------



## Wildchild (Oct 18, 2015)

Currently, spiritual agnostic. 

If I had to pick a different religion then I would choose either Buddhism or Unitarian Universalism.


----------



## lolwut (Oct 19, 2015)

Probably something Christian, if only to get them to stop quoting Marvel movies to me when they find out I believe in Thor.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Oct 19, 2015)

I would become a satanist as according to christian conspiracy theorists so that I can have a high place in the antichrist world government


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 20, 2015)

k̶e̶m̶e̶t̶i̶s̶m̶.̶ ̶H̶a̶i̶l̶ ̶A̶m̶o̶n̶-̶r̶a̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶A̶n̶u̶b̶i̶s̶
Probably some kind of christian, I'd fit in more. Also, I wouldn't have to say "no I don't worship the fat guy at chinese restaurants"


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm currently an atheist but if I had to change I'd pick Satanism, which is pretty much the same as atheism but with more orgies.


----------



## TaterBot (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't have a religion at all.   Religiosity causes problems,  to my way of thinking.
People like labels, it  keeps things simple for them.
" What religion are you?"  is a way to label and pigeonhole people for convenience sake.

I've read alot of material on numerous religions, but found that the concept of a personal loving relationship to be the most intriguing one.
Put to the test,  the simple but difficult words of Jesus are literally all the dogma/creed/doctrine/ belief system I need.  
You'll label me Christian.  I don't really care, it changes nothing for me., either way. If it helps people to label, fine.
As for changing, I don't really know what else there would be to change to.


----------



## Pocoyo (Oct 21, 2015)

I'd go for Greeco-Roman mythology, really dig the stories and whatnot.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm an atheist, but I used to be Church of England. I think if I had to convert, I'd go back to that - not just because it's what I'm familiar with, but because it's generally just a pretty chill religious scene. The general message seems to be, "The Bible says don't do that but you know whatever, let's have some cake." I couldn't see religion ever being a major part of my life, so I'd probably want to go with one that doesn't demand much.

If going back to an old religion is cheating, I'd consider Judaism. I don't know why, it just appeals to me.

Or something weird and occult like Thelema. Provided I got a cool robe or something.


----------



## creamyfanta (Nov 11, 2015)

If people can "choose" religion doesn't that in itself prove that religions are all made up and god does not actually exist?

I don't understand "choosing" what is supposedly the ultimate truth. If you choose, that removes any legitimacy and shows religion is arbitrary and fictional. 

Also, @autisticdragonkin mormons want you to believe they have a nice community, but really it's one of the more controlling and damaging and judgemental religious communities you can find. Even if you subscribe perfectly to all their teachings you still will be judged as being "too mormon" and chastized. And if you dare to drink or have sex, you will be shamed and ostracized. And if you masturbate? Be prepared to have everyone in the church know and to be interviewed and scrutinized by old male higher ups in the church and publicly shamed.

Also, women can't do anything meaningful in the religion and they didn't allow blacks until the 70s. And they have a big hatred/fear for anyone who strays from mormonism, so if you second guess them get ready to lose all your support you ever had.

Yah...not so great a community.


----------



## 2_blank_spaces (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm raised and confirmed Catholic.  But I'm definitely atheist now.  So if I had to choose a religion?  Instead of going with the familiar Catholicism, I'd want to try something completely new to me and less restrictive.  What little I know of wicca sounds really cool.  So I'd choose it.  What form of wicca?  I don't know.  If I cared, or believed enough, I'd certainly do some research.


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Nov 18, 2015)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Serious answer: probably Buddhism because it's pretty chill and from what I know about it, it's hard to justify shitting on others according to most Buddhist sects



Yeah, this.
I wouldn't want to join one of the Abrahamic religions because of their bigotry.


----------



## Javert (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd become a methodist if I absolutely had to pick a religion. It was my grandparents religion and I always liked their stance on charity.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi I Am From Page 6 said:


> Yeah, this.
> I wouldn't want to join one of the Abrahamic religions because of their bigotry.


Why not?
Isn't it fun to look down upon people?


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Nov 19, 2015)

Considering I'm an Atheist, I'd probably not want to convert. If I had to convert, I would either become a follower of @Brad Watson_Miami or be a Pastafarian and follow the Flying Spaghetti Monster. That or be a deist.


----------



## Massif (Nov 19, 2015)

Despite my atheism I do feel a connection with the Judeo-Christian tradition and particularly with scholasticism. Though I do generally prefer Protestantism over Catholicism mainly due to the way the Catholic church and Vatican conduct themselves and the whole idea of the pope's and church's worldly authority. So I guess either Judaism or some Lutheran church.
If I actually wanted nothing to change I'd just go with Lutheranism (church of Sweden) simply because it's completely watered down and doesn't really change anything about your life.


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Nov 19, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Why not?
> Isn't it fun to look down upon people?



Yeah, but they look down on women, so I'd have to look down on myself, and they look down on gays, and I'm involved in musical theatre and don't want to be mean to my colleagues.


----------



## Hat (Nov 19, 2015)

DirkBloodStormKing said:


> a Pastafarian and follow the Flying Spaghetti Monster


That's pretty much the same thing as Atheism.


----------



## Adamska (Nov 28, 2015)

Ba'hai, a personal form of Buddhism, or a revived varient of Manichaeism because why not.

It'd be different than being an Apatheist/Agnostic Atheist.


----------



## Mecha-Lenin (Nov 30, 2015)

Any where I would not have to prostrate towards a "lord" or "god". Because that is demeaning and irrational.


----------



## Datiko (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi I Am From Page 6 said:


> Yeah, this.
> I wouldn't want to join one of the Abrahamic religions because of their bigotry.



Buddhists are just as bad as anybody else.  You just don't hear much of it because its all poor south asians killing each other. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-32929855

If I had to choose Zoroastrianism. I'm no theologian but I have read a lot and made trips to visit the Parsi around Asia as well as the Iranian side. Its a fascinating faith that makes one question why  the Abrahamic religions had to come along and complicate things.


----------



## Abethedemon (Dec 1, 2015)

Even though I am Jewish, I would say a more mystical and observant form of Judaism. I like all of the scholarly work and meditation. It's something you can study for years and not know enough.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Dec 1, 2015)

Thelema so that I can sacrifice goats with augustus sol invictus


----------



## Coleslaw (Dec 21, 2019)

I am atheist, but LCMS seems cool.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Dec 21, 2019)

I am not religious, but I am also not a stereotypical militant atheist. Religious studies is one of my hobbies, just because I think it's interesting to learn about religion. Right now, I'm doing my own personal Bible studies. Sometimes, I like the idea of being religious. At the moment though, I just want to study and explore.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 22, 2019)

Coleslaw said:


> I am atheist, but LCMS seems cool.


Replying to 4 year old posts. Nice necro.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 22, 2019)

Likely Islam.  I mean, you get to kill fags, and Jews, but dumb white liberal bitches will still suck your dick for social justice.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Dec 22, 2019)

I've flirted with Paganism so it'd probably be that, it tends to embrace the material world rather than reject it which makes it infinity more respectable than any of the others which are desperate not to be here. but It'd have to provide structure and communal places of worship rather than some cretins rambling about the goddess on the net.


----------



## snailslime (Dec 22, 2019)

Christianity because it's basically the sane fanfic of my religion


----------



## byuu (Dec 22, 2019)

Latvian Orthodox because I like the hats.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 22, 2019)

Not sure, to be quite honest. It would be something I would have to consider very deeply and seriously.


----------



## Tari (Dec 22, 2019)

I'd change from an atheist to being a Pastafarian (Church of the flying spaghetti monster).
Because why not.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 22, 2019)

Good question. To start with, I did experiment with Mormonism for a while, and I still very much like the religion, but I can't go back to it. I could will myself to overlook the stupid shit because I really liked what they were selling, but when you start spending time really thinking through the problems, you can't lie to yourself any longer. I also very much disapprove of the direction the Church leadership is going in.

I also spent time with Pentecostals. They have nice music and the charismata is entertaining, but it's also obviously performative, fake, bullshit. I would like them if they would just admit that they're faking it when they're speaking in tongues.

Now, the others:

CONFUCIANISM
I like the basic idea of Confucianism. The execution is awful. I think an Americanized version would be great.

BUDDHISM
I don't like Buddhism in the sense that I don't want it to be true. However, I'm drawn to it a fair bit. It's more of an interest than anything else. I wouldn't mind trying to study it.

EASTERN ORTHODOXY
Quality Alt-Right meme religion, good for edgelords to jerk off to before getting bored and joining the next bandwagon. I like the pretty artwork and buildings. Probably too much effort for somebody like me.

SIKHISM
I like their turbans and knives. However, my affection for Sikhism is based entirely around their history, and as such is too superficial for me to really try them.

BAPTISM
Ancestral religion of my people. Boring, but the churches tended to be more genuinely warm than others and it is a steady and pliable faith.

UNITARIAN UNIVERSALISM
I like how Unitarian Universalism takes a buffet approach, where you can play different religions each week without having to actually believe in them. The old members of the local UU congregation are also fascinating people. However, the young members are cancer. I wish I could do it but UU is very overtly Left-wing and I can't see myself putting up with it, or being tolerated in the long run.

FOLK CATHOLICISM
Seems pretty fun when you get to worship skeletons and have saints that you threaten to torture if they don't give you the prayers you want. Might also score me a qt illegal gf

SUN WORSHIP
Worship the only truly deserving God.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Dec 22, 2019)

Eastern Orthodox


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Dec 22, 2019)

Depends on if I'm picking strategically, or picking in terms of personal preference. 

If I was picking strategically, I'd 100% go with a branch of Sunni Islam, considering it's by far the religion that's most likely going to become dominant in the upcoming centuries, assuming the social climate doesn't change drastically (which considering how placcid most people are nowadays, that definitely has a higher than zero chance to happen). The fact that most Western countries will overlook pretty much anything bad you do, and give you way more advantages than most other faiths certainly helps. I mean, the fact that anti-Islamophobia laws end up basically being blasphemy laws by any other name is pretty interesting. I personally disagree with almost all of what Islam in general preaches (Things like killing/subjugating non-believers, women being property, slavery being allowed, polytheism being by far the worst sin possible, etc), but if the choice is either pretending to believe the delusional ravings of a seventh-century oasis-dwelling warlord, or being beheaded to try and spread the Dar al-Islam (or at least forced into a Dhimmi-like state),  the former certainly sounds a lot more tempting.

Now, if I was picking based on personal preference, that's a much more difficult choice. I'm not really a believer in the divine and other such mystical beliefs, and most religions are absolutely full of spiritualist bullshit. So finding religions with a less of a focus on that whole thing in general would probably be my choice. Ideally one that has almost no focus on the divine, and instead focuses more on establishing religious teachings that stop people from being absolute morons. Because some people apparently need a deity to tell them that things like murder and rape are bad. I mean, look what shit some atheists get up to when they decide that they have no god to tell them what to do. But I also wouldn't want one of those "tolerant" modern religions that basically boil down to "literally every single religion is valid shitlord, the Christians and the Hindus are just as valid as faiths that practice human sacrifice (or similar barbaric practices)" like the Baha'i faith. So it'd probably be a branch of Protestantism or something similar. Granted, I'm not too versed on minor religions so perhaps there'd be one that fits my criteria better, but for now Protestantism (or rather, one of it's branches) seems like it'd be the most likely fit for my criteria.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 22, 2019)

Is there any specific religion that emphasizes feeling a deep connection to the physical reality? Like, one that places an importance on paying attention to your physical senses and experiencing physicality on a deeper level?



creamyfanta said:


> If people can "choose" religion doesn't that in itself prove that religions are all made up and god does not actually exist?
> 
> I don't understand "choosing" what is supposedly the ultimate truth. If you choose, that removes any legitimacy and shows religion is arbitrary and fictional.
> 
> ...



Oh no, that's awful that a religion has standards...

(This is why half the fags in this thread are saying "Catholic because I want to do whatever")


----------



## Regu (Dec 23, 2019)

Assuming I can't go from orthodox to another form of christianity or go with the slavic paganism (which honestly just blended with our form of christianity.) I would likely pick Shintoism. The huge emphasis it places on the importance of family, nature, purity and ritual is something I could get behind.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Dec 23, 2019)

Probably some form of Orthodox on account of it being the closest to Catholicism.


----------



## TheYellowKing (Dec 23, 2019)

Eastern Orthodox, maybe the Vaishnavism hinduism. Rationally I'm pretty solidly convinced on the existence of God as a supreme being and have pretty conservative ethics so I'm pretty much good with most religions.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Dec 24, 2019)

Atheism isn't really a religion as such, so I don't really have one to change away from, with that bit of semantic quibbling out of the way, let me actually answer the question.

I would only realistically convert to a religion for pragmatic reasons if it gave me some sort of advantage in the here and now, since I don't actually believe in the existence of a deity or deities, nor do I think the supernatural is something that exists at all. Given that, my pragmatic choice as a US citizen would almost certainly be some flavor of mainline Protestantism. That's the religion(well, denomination, technically)that all the important people still vaguely pay lip service to and I see little reason why it won't remain that way for the foreseeable future.

Now, if was to convert because I either needed something to belong to or because of personal fondness for a given religion or group of religions underlying mythology and such, then the obvious choice for me would be some form of European polytheism. Asatru, Religio Romana, whatever the Greek one is called now, and obviously whatever the Celtic one is called. I find western polytheism far more interesting then assorted forms of Christianity and I always will.



Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Oh no, that's awful that a religion has standards...
> 
> (This is why half the fags in this thread are saying "Catholic because I want to do whatever")


Say what you will about the lack of strict control over people's personal lives that modern Catholicism has, at the end of the day they will likely be the longest lived Christian denomination globally simply for the adaptability that gives them.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 24, 2019)

I'd want to be a Catholic or something. I don't really care as long as there's life after death.
As an athiest I have constant panic attacks in the middle of the night that keep me from sleeping.
I WISH I could believe in God. I would love to have some hope, but that's just not realistic.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 24, 2019)

Essentially I believe in something similar to the Halo Covenant's Great Journey AKA The Path. In which advanced Aliens/Higher beings created humans and left giant object(s) somewhere out there in deep space for us to find so we can transcend from this awful dimension to the true and pure dimension. 

(Hopefully those objects aren't actually last resort superweapons that destroy all sentient life in the galaxy)


----------



## Dustlord (Dec 24, 2019)

Assuming I'm limited to currently practiced religions, eastern orthodox christianity. I was raised loosely Christian so I don't think it would be a major lifestyle shift and I know quite a bit about its history.
If not that, probably one of the variety of Hindu sects since I could get free Indian food from local temples.**


**and because I do generally like some of the ideas in these religions, moreso than other religions.


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Dec 26, 2019)

Islam. If I have to change religions I might as well cash in on some free virgins when I die.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Dec 27, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Is there any specific religion that emphasizes feeling a deep connection to the physical reality? Like, one that places an importance on paying attention to your physical senses and experiencing physicality on a deeper level?



Probably a form of Pantheism, identifying the universe or existence as "God".

Shelby Spong wrote a little bit on this but it generally hasn't generated traction; as someone with this mindset generally follows materialist/epicurean/hedonistic philosophies and sees "religious" activities as pointless.

Alain De Botton has a few tracts on the use of religion for unbelievers, so perhaps someone could fuse the two together.

As for what religion I would follow? Therevada Buddhism. It's the only one I'm aware of which is non-theistic, rejects the supernatural, is not designed purposefully to be satire or a modern communal cause (in the vein of LaVeyan Satanism or Heathenry), and advocates tossing aside doctrines which are no longer useful or otherwise prove to be untrue. I'm not fond of their concept of monasticism being the ideal that said; not because I don't see the benefits but I think there is a certain selfishness required for a wise or intelligent person with presumably benevolent tendencies to cut themselves off from a world which could otherwise benefit from their input. I don't condemn Arhats for this, it's not harmful after all, more a personal disagreement.


----------



## Resunoit (Nov 7, 2021)

I’m a Mormon fag and I would probably convert to Judaism if I had to choose one. I wanna make a lot of shekels and control the world. Sounds kinda fun.


----------



## SalmaoneSlaamper (Nov 7, 2021)

I’d make my own, with blackjack and hookers.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 8, 2021)

Agnostic but if I had to pick, Discordianism


----------



## Basil Julep (Nov 8, 2021)

Theravada Buddhist here, which fits me well enough.

I don't love the community. In the west it's all folks rejecting Christianity and they sort of teach the version for monks which already involves rejecting the world in part...so it's just a bunch of fuckers running away. 

If I could get on board with the Christian God thing, I would totally do Catholicism, and if I were Indian I would check out Sikhism. 

I do like the religions that involve family, like Mormonism.

I really wish I were more rooted in a religion.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Nov 8, 2021)

You know islam is pretty based


----------



## Suikafag (Nov 8, 2021)

Does Taoism count? I’d become a Taoist if I had to change religions.

If it doesn’t though then I’d probably go for Buddhism.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (Nov 8, 2021)

Catholicism


----------



## Omnium Ultimatus (Nov 8, 2021)

Hinduism. It values being in balance with nature, karma, and the accumulation of gold - sound money.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Nov 8, 2021)

Hmm. If I had to make a choice, likely some sort of old Hellenic/Celtic cult with its own flair. That or maybe try Eastern Orthodox churches, whichever is easier for me to find.


----------



## Dustlord (Nov 8, 2021)

Ozymandius12 said:


> Hmm. If I had to make a choice, likely some sort of old Hellenic/Celtic cult with its own flair. That or maybe try Eastern Orthodox churches, whichever is easier for me to find.


Unless you want to hang out with new age freaks or neo-nazi larpers, you'll have a much easier time with the eastern orthodox.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Nov 8, 2021)

I have a soft spot for Eastern Orthodoxy. I have a positive view on a few smaller Protestant churches. I do find Hinduism and Buddhism intriguing as well.


----------



## Burned CDs (Nov 8, 2021)

Eastern Orthodox, it would be the next most common fit for me.


----------



## Opticana (Nov 8, 2021)

I think I'd pick Catholicism. I'd be deeply uncomfortable with the statues, veneration of saints, and the *ahem*... other issues, but I don't see any better option. The Orthodox seem fixated on arcane debates over the exact nature of Christ or whatever, and heaven help you if you deviate in the slightest from the official position of the church. Meanwhile, the Protestants are busy splintering over even more minor questions and denouncing the pastor of the church they went to last Sunday as a false teacher.


----------



## topsikrets (Nov 8, 2021)

Oera Linda.


----------



## draggs (Nov 8, 2021)

Judaism of course it's the obvious choice


----------



## The Great Chandler (Nov 8, 2021)

PRAISE THE FEATHERED SNAKE QUETZALCOATL, KUKULKAN, QU'QUMATZ

In all seriousness, I don't really mind religions as long as you live your best and be chill about others. Nothing wrong with setting spiritual or moral standards for yourself while also not outright rejecting some of the best things the material world can offer. Why does it have to be one way or the other?


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm non-religious but if I had to pick it would be Russian Orthodoxy for cultural reasons.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Nov 8, 2021)

Branch Davidian.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Nov 8, 2021)

if i had choose a non christian religion itd be islam. a theistic religion.

if i was allowed to stay within christian id be roman catholic, if only because i dont have easy access to an oriental orthodox parish.


----------



## Lee Crabb (Nov 8, 2021)

I am a Lutheran, but I'm pretty okay with any orthodox branch of Christianity that hasn't been taken over by the spirit of the world.
If I have to choose another non-Christian religion, I have a rather large amount of respect for Sikhs. The Golden Temple is very pretty. Plus, having a martyr like Baba Deep Singh keep fighting while decapitated is extremely metal.





Also: sword fights


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Nov 8, 2021)

Esoteric hitlerism I don't usually like national socialism I just wanted to use to wear a Nazi SS uniform and clean that my university is being discriminatory if they attempt to tell me to take it off
But I'm probably never going to stop being Orthodox Christian already changed religions a few times


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Nov 10, 2021)

Satanism has some really solid beliefs about how to live and treat others.  The problem is you have to deal with other satanists.  They are some of the most intolerable assholes on the planet second only to vegans.  

Honestly, I'd probably just go back to being Catholic.  It's easy and familiar.  Stand, sit, stand, mumble some words you pretend to know, kneel, stand, kneel, eat the cracker the priest cummed on, leave, and do the same thing next week.


----------



## Blake Chortles (Nov 10, 2021)

I’ll be honest I can barely comprehend the question. 

I’m convinced in the truth of my God and can not really say how I’d pick another one as I didn’t even really pick this one.


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Nov 10, 2021)

i'm Baptist now. i'd go Roman Catholic, or Orthodox. Aquinas knew what was up.
if it has to be non Xtian it would be Judaism. I used to have the handle Talmudsperg here, and currently worship a rabbi, after all.


has no one picked Christine Chandler as a joke yet?


----------



## Baked Al-Aqsa (Nov 10, 2021)

Blake Chortles said:


> I’ll be honest I can barely comprehend the question.
> 
> I’m convinced in the truth of my God and can not really say how I’d pick another one as I didn’t even really pick this one.


Took the words out of my mouth. Lmaoing at all the indecisive niggas itt.

Also, obvious powerlevel thread. Sneed.


----------



## barbie meat (Nov 11, 2021)

Buddhism, because the ego death it seems to produce in serious practicioners intrigues me. Every ego death experience I've had in my life has led to more clarity, understanding, and peacefulness than the one before it, clearing out unnecessary bullshit cluttering my psyche and simplifying my world view.


----------

